# Sly friggin employers



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So as I am leaving here on the 20th and kindly working hard for my present employer, I hear just now that he has approached my new employer and stirring things up...

How should I react? Down tools? Just sit here doing nothing or indeed working for my new employer while I am here for a few days? I have really been helping them out even finding them a replacement.

Scum bag :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sounds like a complete tosser, John :?

Has your move upset him by any chance - to a competitor?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> John Sounds like a complete tosser, :?
> 
> Has your move upset him by any chance - to a competitor?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is a complete tosser, :?
> ...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is he legally allowed to do that? Is that not akin to 'giving a bad reference'?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Is he legally allowed to do that? Is that not akin to 'giving a bad reference'?


Agree!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I guess in the business world you can do what you like if you are nasty enough that you don't care about anyone.

I am too nice to be successful :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I am too nice to be successful :?


Oh, I wouldn't go that far..! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw thanks Penny... 

:x Hang on - does that mean...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

If you have found your replacement - tell him that working for ST is like staying at "Hotel California"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Where are you going to John?

Maybe we could call up your new boss and tell him what a great guy you are...well, it you pay us well enough :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just dont give him this forum url.

:wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTotal said:


> So as I am leaving here on the 20th and kindly working hard for my present employer, I hear just now that he has approached my new employer and stirring things up...
> 
> How should I react? Down tools? Just sit here doing nothing or indeed working for my new employer while I am here for a few days? I have really been helping them out even finding them a replacement.
> 
> Scum bag :x


Confront your current employer and ask him the reasons why. He should NEVER do this, very unprofessional IMO


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> How should I react? Down tools?


There'd be no point you downing your tool .....nobody would fucking notice!! :-*

Maybe he's asking him if he'll take you off his hands early. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just be professional. You may want to come back or get another reference at some point in the future.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> If you have found your replacement - tell him that working for ST is like staying at "Hotel California"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

,,,storm out in a fit of pique and hope that they don't know the truth about you. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol: Thanks guys !


----------

